# ugh, green diarrhea?



## allison87 (Apr 27, 2010)

HELP.*I have had bad IBS for 6 years, so I'm no stranger to frequent bathroom trips! This feels different though... for the past two weeks or so, I've had this consistent dark "moss" green diarrhea, very soft, several times a day (though that's not new, this is not a color&consistency combination I've ever had). it also tends to be urgent, though not a lot at a time, and I'm seriously going through a roll of TP every dayI've been researching causes and -I definitely get enough fiber in my diet, so that's not the problem -the amount of green foods I eat in a day hasn't changed in at least two or three months, so I'm not sure it's a green food thing either -I've been gluten free for 2.5 years basically I'm wondering, is this just a new face of my IBS, or could something else cause this? thank you!


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i think, not positive, but i think that is too much bile, from the gallbladder..............that would mean ur gallbladder is hyperactive & over reactive...........but i would do some research on it & make sure...........if it is, u could look up what herbs work on this...........there r herbs for just about everything............but if the gallbladder is over reactive, that could mean all things in digestion r over reactive & this can cause D..........google digestion & all the parts of it, from the moment u put food in ur mouth..........& if u've had ur gallbladder out, then the liver would be dumping bile in with no check in place to slow it down..........that's what the gallbladder does...........cmt..........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here some info on green stools. http://altmedicine.about.com/od/gettingdiagnosed/a/green_stools.htmI would say it is NOT typical of IBS. I would also think a call to your Dr is in order since it is a symptom new to you.


----------

